
An Indian Dealer Explains Why Instagram Is So Great for Selling Weed - rustoo
https://www.vice.com/en_in/article/bjwyna/an-indian-dealer-explains-why-instagram-is-so-great-for-selling-weed
======
s_Hogg
Interesting to hear that there's an active rave scene in India.

The dealer sounds like an idiot to me, though, when she answers questions
like:

"Are you worried about the risks involved? I'm always worried. But I know how
to get out of this real quick."

I bet her users say that, too.

